# [V] Kingston HyperX 4GB 2000 MHz CL9 DDR3 RAM



## mephusio (21. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Kürzlich habe ich bei einem  EVGA contest  oben genannten Arbeitsspeicher als Preis gewonnen. Allerdings habe ich keinen Nutzen und würde ihn gerne verkaufen.

*Bezeichnung: Kingston 4GB RAM KHX2000C9D3T1K3/4GX*

Es handelt sich um:
NEUWARE - verpackt und verschweißt
4 GB (2x2)
2000 MHz
CL9
DDR3 (tripple-channel)
große Passivkühler
Habe online einen sehr ausführlichen Test gefunden, bei dem der RAM sehr gut abgeschnitten hat (dual channel 
version):  http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...-2000-mhz.html 


Hier noch ein Bild aus dem Internet: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ram ist orginal verpackt, verschweißt und liegt wartend auf meinem Schreibtisch. Kosten soll er laut EVGA 120€ - Aber da ich den RAM loswerden will, gebe ich mich auch mit 99,99€ zufrieden      Ich hoffe auf einen würdigen Zocker!

PayPal, Überweisung oder Selbstabholung. Ich wohne in Berlin.


----------

